# opening a new coffee shop



## cam coffee shop (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi All, I have a passion for coffee and looking for a business partner myself to open up a quality independent coffee shop in Yorkshire or Cheshire, (open for other locations if you have something great going for you). Looking for people who are SERIOUS about the idea, it would be nice if you work/worked in a good independent store before like (Prufrock or Kaffeine...don`t want to mention stores up here). If you want to invest on a 50-50 basis I only need seriousness and fairness from you. If you don`t have money to invest but want to be involved I would be also interested working with you if you have at least 2 years strong experience. Please write to [email protected] if you are interested...Regards, Antonio


----------

